# Anyone want a Eunice worm?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Found this in my NPS tank today.
Creeped out.
Please take it, someone!
Please!



















It's about 4" or so.


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

I think I'd pour bleach in my tank if I discovered one of those.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

That would freak me out for sure... and I'm not a squeamish person at all


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Apparently these things make good bait when they're chopped up. . . Anybody around have a large and hungry puffer?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Dang ... I'd like to put a couple of bristle worms and see if it'll devour them worms ... ?


----------

